# Norfolkline Rosyth to Zeebrugge Ferry Prices!!!! Gasp



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Booking now open for new ferry service from Norfolkline.

6.4 metre van, June crossings, £730 return!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can do dover and back for £250 of diesel, £80 ferry dov-cal return on same dates.

So a 'premium' of £400 to save driving to dover?

Hopefully this is just their brochure fare, and discounts will follow in good time!

Happy New Year to everyone!

David


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

David

It might be worth your while pricing up Hull to Zeebrugge with P & O. 


I always found them to be reasonable with the car and saves about 400 miles on the round trip to Dover. :idea: 

Sam


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

bluereiver said:


> David
> 
> It might be worth your while pricing up Hull to Zeebrugge with P & O.
> 
> ...


Not so sure about that Sam - Last year it cost us £430 return Hull - Europort (6.5 metres), so by the time David has factored in fuel from Fife to Hull, it would still be cheaper to travel down to Dover :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Sam, 

I had thought about Hull, but as Keith pointed out, the pricing is still too high for me. (£150 diesel plus ferry fare).

The question is what the 'premium' that would be acceptable for the 'benefit' of not having to drive to Dover. As far as I'm concerned, depreciation and maintenance are largely time-based rather than mileage based for a motorhome. In fact, the depreciation per mile would be lower the more miles I travel, so 3 return trips to Europe per year would add about 3000 miles to the total, reducing charge per mile quite considerably.

The other issue is the cost of food on the ferry - dinner, breakfast and possibly lunch all having to be bought onboard. This could be another £100 for us.

I have emailed Norfolkline with my comments and will post any reply I receive from them.

David


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi , DFDS Newcastle to Amsterdam 2 passengers, motorhome and cabin in June under £400 return. I do not understand the pricing of the Edinburgh one. Is this why they went bust the first time around. It is cheaper to drive to Dover but hell, hell, hell to get there. Last time we went out of Dover we stayed at Canterbury Park & Ride £2.50 for motorhome overnight, water and dumping facilities and a bus every 8 minutes free to go into town. Nearly as good as the french aires.
Derek


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry*



darach said:


> Hi , DFDS Newcastle to Amsterdam 2 passengers, motorhome and cabin in June under £400 return. I do not understand the pricing of the Edinburgh one. Is this why they went bust the first time around. It is cheaper to drive to Dover but hell, hell, hell to get there. Last time we went out of Dover we stayed at Canterbury Park & Ride £2.50 for motorhome overnight, water and dumping facilities and a bus every 8 minutes free to go into town. Nearly as good as the french aires.
> Derek


Hi Derek

If this is correct - would suit us down to the ground, only an hours drive to the ferry - BUT - every time we've checked out DFDS from Newcastle to Holland, we've been told they "don't take motorhomes". :x

So where and how did you book? And, possibly more to the point, is the service still running? :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Keith
To book go on to DFDS own web site, we used the service earlier last year with the motorhome and car. The service is definitely still running as I have been checking prices for travelling this month. Motorhome £104 each way, cabin which includes passenger fare (depending on which day you travel) £65 upwards for 2 persons incl cabin each way. It is easy to play with the web site to get the best deal to suit yourself.
Derek


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi. We used DFDS Newcastle-Amsterdam last April - 2 of us and 7.5m motorhome and outside double cabin for £370ish return. Good ferry too, but food a bit pricey. Booked direct on DFDS site.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Hi Keith
> To book go on to DFDS own web site, we used the service earlier last year with the motorhome and car. The service is definitely still running as I have been checking prices for travelling this month. Motorhome £104 each way, cabin which includes passenger fare (depending on which day you travel) £65 upwards for 2 persons incl cabin each way. It is easy to play with the web site to get the best deal to suit yourself.
> Derek





> Hi. We used DFDS Newcastle-Amsterdam last April - 2 of us and 7.5m motorhome and outside double cabin for £370ish return. Good ferry too, but food a bit pricey. Booked direct on DFDS site.


Thanks guys - I'll take a look.

Somehow I was under the impression (from local news etc) that DFDS had ceased providing the service from Newcastle to Ijmuiden (Amsterdam). :roll:

Even with the fare at £370ish, it compares favourably with a return journey via Dover, it might even be a bit more favourable for David (a bit closer to Fife than Hull, but not as close as Rosyth). 

Thanks again

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys!

Yes Keith, Newcastle would be an option if the price is right, especially as there aren't any dynamic weigh in motion sensors on the A1 (are there?)

It's still about £70 in diesel though to newcastle and back, so a sub £400 ferry fare would be necessary.

I too thought that the DFDS service had ceased, but I could be wrong (as their website is till quoting prices for next year). Maybe it was just off for the winter?

Trouble is, Rosyth is 20 minutes from here and is really convenient, just not £400 extra convenient!

David


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Thanks for all the info guys!
> 
> Yes Keith, Newcastle would be an option if the price is right, especially as there aren't any dynamic weigh in motion sensors on the A1 (are there?).....
> 
> ...


Ah well, no WIMS on the A1 or the A68 8) - but loads of speed cameras :twisted: and if you time it right, the guys could be out on either of these roads with the mobile weighing plates. 

Seriously, if Newcastle - Ijmuiden is still running, it looks like a fairly good deal for us. :wink:

Thanks guys - as usual, someone on the site has the information people need. Well done.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

sprokit said:


> Somehow I was under the impression (from local news etc) that DFDS had ceased providing the service from Newcastle to Ijmuiden (Amsterdam). :roll:


I think the Ijmuiden route is the one destination still running out of Newcastle - sadly the Gothenburg route has gone, and then recently the ferry to Norway as well. Ijmuiden is still running regularly on the website though, even through the winter.

The DFDS website certainly allows you to select a motorhome up to 3.5m high as vehicle type. We priced that ferry as a way of going to Sweden in the summer, but were deterred more than anything by the cost of the bridges in Denmark.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi David & Keith;

If you do go DFDS and you're a Caravan Club Member you can get a 10% discount. Just log onto the CC site as a member and there is a promotion code to enter via DFDS online booking. 
I saved over £60 with a Norway crossing last year so well worth it.
Don't do it by phone though as there is a £20 surcharge which kinda defeats the object.

I think you can also get a 10% discount if you are in the AA but you'd have to double check that.

Pete


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Solwaybuggier wrote:


> I think the Ijmuiden route is the one destination still running out of Newcastle - sadly the Gothenburg route has gone, and then recently the ferry to Norway as well. Ijmuiden is still running regularly on the website though, even through the winter.


then peejay wrote:


> If you do go DFDS and you're a Caravan Club Member you can get a 10% discount. Just log onto the CC site as a member and there is a promotion code to enter via DFDS online booking.
> I saved over £60 with a Norway crossing last year so well worth it.


Thank you gentlemen.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi all following this with great interest as the prices i got last year were in the over 500 mark for a 6.5 m/h and 2 pass on the Newcastle route You only think you have costly fares to the cont, try it from Ireland PLEASE post any you get Yours Edgar 8)


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Happy New Year to all

Have also been following this post, as I have been looking for ferries,

A drive from Aberdeen to Dover is a long & costly route, especially after a ferry crossing of 12 hours to get to Aberdeen,

Thanks to all


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi cowley its like the old saying no mater how bad you are theres always someone worse my heart goes out to you :wink:


----------



## 96090 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

We only ever sailed on the superfast ferry service once, and wouldn't go that way again.

Newcastle - Ijmuiden was always our preferred option, mainly due to cost, but also because we thought the staff/food was far superior.

If the new operator (norfolk lines?) keep this pricing structure then DFDS will continue to get our £££'s for the foreseeable future.

Also about 20 - 30 mins away from Rosyth, but I won't encourage them at those prices.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi David & Keith;
> 
> If you do go DFDS and you're a Caravan Club Member you can get a 10% discount. Just log onto the CC site as a member and there is a promotion code to enter via DFDS online booking.
> I saved over £60 with a Norway crossing last year so well worth it.
> ...


Is that surcharge direct by phone or with C&C by phone Pete
Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> Is that surcharge direct by phone or with C&C by phone Pete
> Rob


Rob;

I've just double checked the site..

DFDS apply the surcharge if you book with them direct by phone. I don't think the Caravan Club handle bookings for DFDS, they just supply the codes and links, the rest is up to you.

A quick update - Online booking appears to have changed since last year, instead of entering the promotion code they supply an additional weblink to DFDS with the 10% already deducted.
You still have to quote the promotion code if you are booking by phone though.

All will be clear if you log onto their website.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just tried a quick quote with the discount.

Newcastle Amsterdam

Outbound 4 Jun, return 18 Jun.

6.50 m/h, 2 adults, 2 berth inside cabin both ways

£345.60

Pete


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

peejay said:


> Just tried a quick quote with the discount.
> 
> Newcastle Amsterdam
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Pete,

That's less than half the Rosyth price! I'd give that a whirl for a change from Dover. Only about £70 diesel to Newcastle and back, so that meets the target price for not having to drive to dover and back.

David


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks i'll check it out
rob


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*Rosyth ferry*

Hi to all.Like David I went onto Norfolk line to price a return fare for our 4x4 and caravan.Glad I was sitting when the answer came back .over £800 for car,van,two adults and a small dog.
Drive to Dover (stop on return including the dog and CL en route) £200 return for fuel Ferry to Dunkirk £110.
A saving of £500 !! this will pay for our holidays !!. They will not take bookings for walk on passengers either.Superfast priced to high and left !! how long will Norfolk Line last ? I wont hold my breath.


----------

